# Autoglym bumper care or Gummi pflege



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I have a workmate who has an MX5 and when it freezes she cant get into it until it thaws out or has to reluctantly pull on the door harder risking damage to the seals. I made sure vaseline was not being used as it will perish the rubber and looked into the price of the Einzett stuff as its mentioned a lot on her as the go to for seals. However add delivery and it works out dear for something that will be used little. I use Autoglym bumper care on my cars just before winter and it seems to do the trick and am for advising her to use that as I have plenty. Is there anything wrong with using Bumper Care over Gummi pflege.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Gummi fledge isnt greasy like AG Bumper Care and its made to do the job, I also think it feeds the Seals and keeps them soft


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Non greasy is certainly important I suppose it stops dust sticking so easily.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

+1 for Einszett, tried it for the first time a couple of months ago and used it on many cars since, easy to a apply, restores appearance of the rubber and restores the texture and feel by feeding the rubber.


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

AG bumper care is pants for even the the trim,very greasy and doesn't last very long.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Well worth the price...Go Here...

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/sale-items/einszett-rubber-care-gummi-pflege-100ml.html

Or Ebay.

Your rubbers wont stick, now if water freezes between the door and bridges metal to metal that will stick the door but the rubbers wont.

My post about it...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=287698


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Just gotta find a sensible price for two bottles inc delivery. Seems like a handy product to have around.


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

Not expensive I only paid £6 for mine and its lasting well Oh it works too


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Gummi pflege for me is better choice


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Carbaflo is even better but that's more pricey again.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/sale-items/einszett-rubber-care-gummi-pflege-100ml.html


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

suspal said:


> http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/sale-items/einszett-rubber-care-gummi-pflege-100ml.html


Thats the link i posted.....


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

james_death said:


> Thats the link i posted.....


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I do not think there is anything wrong with the Autoglym. Apply, leave to cure and buff, the surface should not be greasy or sticky if fully buffed. Gummi phlege may be easer to use and or cheaper but this does not make the AG a poor product


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I bought Gummi Pflege after I had to reluctantly force the door open on my car one morning with the window frozen at the top and side of the rear glass. 

I will say it works a treat and is very quick and easy to use, rubber was restored to a rich black colour and felt softer. 

I used AG Bumper Care on my last car and it did work a treat, although I had to APC the seals, apply it with a foam pad and work it in, then buff off the excess with another cloth. Little more time consuming but the end result is the same.


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Gummi Pflege is a cracking product and it certainly makes a difference. It's well worth buying as it is a considerably cheaper option than replacing torn seals. :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Gummi Pfledge is what i use on mine:thumb:


----------



## ShaunButton (Mar 23, 2012)

AG bumpercare works a treat for me, as said once applied buff off the excess and will leave you with a nice finish and a non-sticky surface


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I used 303 aerospace protectant on my mx5 seals today, but that's because I had some, and didn't have gummi pfledge.


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

I think AG Vinyl and Rubber Care should be used on internal rubber seals with Bumper Care being used for all external work.

I have both but have only used the VRC (but never on seals as been too lazy but something I do need to do as the doors do stick when temperatures are low).

I have read here that B&Q has a 3 for 2 offer on AG products.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

lowejackson said:


> I do not think there is anything wrong with the Autoglym. Apply, leave to cure and buff, the surface should not be greasy or sticky if fully buffed


Agreed, if people are finding it greasy they are using too much, a little Bumper Care goes a long way. As with wax and many other car care products you need to over ride the 'more is better' instinct.


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

If the door seals are frozen then dont pull them..push the door harder against the seal. Biggest problem is often on cars without a window frame where the bottom of the window has frozen to the outer seal on the top of the door panel. I try to use spray windscreen defroster on them there. I have just bought one of the new Karcher handheld portable steamers to see if that works on windows to defrost.


----------



## chrislewis85 (Mar 8, 2012)

Autoglym said:


> Agreed, if people are finding it greasy they are using too much, a little Bumper Care goes a long way. As with wax and many other car care products you need to over ride the 'more is better' instinct.


+1 Less is more, leave it to set for a minute or two and buff to a nice sheen and it will leave an attractive non-sticky finish. (The bum-end on my Golf mk5 even beads when wet!)


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

Autoglym said:


> Agreed, if people are finding it greasy they are using too much, a little Bumper Care goes a long way. As with wax and many other car care products you need to over ride the 'more is better' instinct.


Have always used bumper care on my cars and have no complaints whatsoever. Works a treat on the GT's frameless windows and doesn't appear to leave a greasy mark on the glass if buffed correctly.

Only takes me a couple of minutes each side using a MF.

Having said all that, I'd be willing to give the Gummi stuff a go if I could get it for around £6. You can NEVER have too many options!


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

Gummi stuff available on eBay for £5.95 free postage :thumb: (no connection with the vendor, other products are available etc)


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah, just bought one off him. I figured for that price, the mx5 deserves a treat!


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Update. Gummi is excellent, well worth it for £6 delivered. Seals look and feel great!


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Bought one


----------

